# APR Presents the Carbonio Intake System for the Audi TT



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR’s pleased to announce the World Famous APR Carbonio Intake System is now available for the Audi TT, thanks to a new bracket designed specifically for the Audi TT's engine bay. 

*Product Page:*
http://www.goapr.com/products/intake_carbonio_20tsi.html










Carbonio's carbon fiber intake is a truly race engineered ram air design that is available for the first time as an affordable street car intake system. Building from years of experience on and off the race track, Carbonio's and APR's engineering teams have spent countless hours developing a true cold air and ram air carbon fiber design that can be recreated affordably for the street performance enthusiast.

For many years professional motorsport organizations have suffered great expense to properly tune the air intake delivery system for transverse turbocharged engines for use in endurance and sprint races where every last horsepower and pound feet of torque can make the difference in position when crossing the finish line. Historically these designs have proven to be the most efficient and powerful although the most expensive to produce.

Aftermarket performance companies have attempted to capitalize on these designs however the cost restraints have typically resulted in compromise and deviation from the true engineering principles associated with motorsport accomplishment. Don't be fooled by catch phrases and tag lines alluding to a new intake technology or special design characteristic. You won't see any of these gimmicks installed on race cars at the Nurburgring.

Carbonio and APR have gone even further to maintain all oem specifications necessary to integrate cohesively with an otherwise stock engine to avoid raising eyebrows at the dealership. Flexibility was another characteristic of Carbonio's and APR's design whereas the new TSI intake is also suitable for Stage 1 and Stage 2 modified engines all the way up to and beyond APR's Stage 3 Turbocharger System.

*Dyno Testing*

APR's Carbonio intake system makes excellent power gains over stock when combined with APR performance software and hardware. The intake system perfectly complements the Audi TT Stage 2 exhaust and software upgrades as well as our latest APR K04 turbocharger system!

On Stage 1 2.0 TFSI engines, APR saw an average peak increase of 23 HP towards redline. 









On Stage 1 2.0 TFSI Valvelift engines, APR saw an average peak increase of 17 HP towards redline. 









The Audi TT engine bay slightly differs from other vehicles on the same platform, such as the Audi A3, and as such, a TT Ram Air Bracket is required to connect intake to the Audi TT. 

*Audi TT Engine Guide*

Audi TT with Chain Driven 1.8 TFSI Engine
Audi TT with Chain Driven 2.0 TFSI Engine
Audi TT with Chain Driven 2.0 TFSI Valvelift Engine

This intake system is not designed for the early Audi TT and Audi TT-S FSI engines. 

*Application Guide*

CI100020 - $299.00 - Carbonio Intake System
CI100020D - $39.99 - TT Ram Air Bracketry (Required)
CI100020A - $15.00 - CBFA Engine Code Secondary Air Injection Breather Hose (Required for vehicels with secondary air injection)

To find an APR Dealer near you, use our dealer locator tool at www.goapr.com/dealer/

If you have any questions about compatibility and such, send them my way and I'll do my best to answer them!

Thank you and Go APR!


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice...!

First kit I have seen that will make me break my 'OEM only look' rule for the engine bay. 

When will this be available for the TT-RS? Am interested in the looks - I care less about the HP/Torque it makes...hey, that is just me!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We are making an intake for the TT RS now but I do not have an official release date yet.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Is this intake system available for delivery now? 

I have a 2012 TT.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

JGreen76 said:


> Is this intake system available for delivery now?
> 
> I have a 2012 TT.


I just sold the last one but I'm told another 200 will be ready next week. If you order now, you'll just be at the front of the list.


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

Dissapointed this will no fit my 08 TT


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We are making an intake for the TT RS now but I do not have an official release date yet.


Thx Arin, you have just sold the first unit...I will look out for the release...thx again for the response.


----------



## evilgabbie (Dec 24, 2002)

Does this fit the TTS ?


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Placed my order. Can't wait. :thumbup:


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Arin, 

Do you guys have any numbers for the intake/3"dp/Stg II flash ? 

Thanks


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

I have an '10 TFSI car. 

Do I need that extra filter thing, or just the intake/bracket?


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Jman5000 said:


> I have an '10 TFSI car.
> 
> Do I need that extra filter thing, or just the intake/bracket?


 They can't tell w/o the engine code. Look at the front of your air box, if it has an additional tube going into it, you will need the extra filter thing. 

I wasn't sure either, but Chris at apr graves me the heads up.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

Thanks. I'll take a look. Finally a reason to clean the engine.


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm interested in this intake for a TTS too. Is it, or will it be available?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

evilgabbie said:


> Does this fit the TTS ?


 This will not work for the TTS. I think it would fit, but you'd need to come up with a hose that goes from the back of the intake to the MAF housing. 




JGreen76 said:


> Arin,
> 
> Do you guys have any numbers for the intake/3"dp/Stg II flash ?
> 
> Thanks














Jman5000 said:


> I have an '10 TFSI car.
> 
> Do I need that extra filter thing, or just the intake/bracket?


 Do you mean the CBFA breather filter? You only need one if your intake air box has an extra hose running into it in the front like this (although I don't think the TT has this)


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

Yup. Dont have that. 

My order is in


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

> Aftermarket performance companies have attempted to capitalize on these designs however the cost restraints have typically resulted in compromise and deviation from the true engineering principles associated with motorsport accomplishment. Don't be fooled by catch phrases and tag lines alluding to a new intake technology or special design characteristic. You won't see any of these gimmicks installed on race cars at the Nurburgring.


 Call me dense, but I fail to see why this intake would intuitively provide such substantial power gains over the stock intake. 

In all the marketing text, there isn't a single mention of any technical reason that this intake design would be superior to stock. 

So any idea what makes this one "better"? More filter area? (does that really make 10% power difference?) 

I would love to see someone else independently dyno before and after this intake on the same day to confirm it wasn't a fluke... the gains are just a bit unbelievable...


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Can't wait to see the TTRS version! That's going to look sexy in the engine bay! 

- Jeremy -


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty said:


> Call me dense, but I fail to see why this intake would intuitively provide such substantial power gains over the stock intake.
> 
> In all the marketing text, there isn't a single mention of any technical reason that this intake design would be superior to stock.
> 
> ...


 
Sure, well, let's just discuss the carbonio intake design first. 

*Carbonio* 
Air enters the intake plenum through the leading edge of the hood via the air intake ducting. Air fills the plenum, travels through the filter, and goes on it's way to the turbocharger. It's a straight shot and air comes from outside of the hot engine bay. 

*Factory Intake* 

Air enters through the leading edge of the hood via the air intake duct. All air is diverted to the engine bay and the intake duct is divided in half. A hole in the bottom of the air intake duct allows engine bay air to suck up into the intake tract. The air is then sucked up and around down to the bottom of the intake box. It's then routed through baffles and comes up through the intake filter. From there its sucked through a hole and into the intake ducting that goes to the turbocharger. It's a complex non straight shot of air that mixes fresh air from outside of the engine bay with air from inside the engine bay. It's extremely restrictive, but it satisfies many different vehicles / engines with one part, and makes the intake quiet since turbo noises would scare most non mechanically inclined drivers into thinking their was a duck in the engine bay. ; ) 

Here's data collected by an engineering student on the stock intake system vs the carbonio system: 

6000 RPM air velocity (FPM) over 1.5 seconds (Higher is better) 

Stock: ~3000 FPM 
Carbonio: ~3500 FPM 

Pressure Difference (kPa) over 1.5 seconds (Lower is better) 

Stock: ~44 kPa 
Carbonio: ~-1 kPa 

The pressure difference with the factory intake system is huge, while the carbonio intake system is straight through and free flowing. This is why we see such a large power difference, expecially once turbocharger boost pressure is increased.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> *Carbonio*
> Air enters the intake plenum through the leading edge of the hood via the air intake ducting. Air fills the plenum, travels through the filter, and goes on it's way to the turbocharger. It's a straight shot and air comes from outside of the hot engine bay.


 For the Mk5/6 VW's I can see this, but when I was looking at my bay to see if I needed that breather hose, I found it interesting to see where the factory snorkel-looking thing terminates, that there's no opening to the outside. It is blocked (not sealed) buy grill shrouding. 

Plus the TT hood "clamshells" over this area quite a bit. You're not getting the same ram-air effect that the intake may offer w/the VW design. 

I have faith in the APR products (heck I ordered one) so I'm not stating this to shoot down anything. Just pointing out it is a little different. Would this affect the engineering data below or not?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Jman5000 said:


> For the Mk5/6 VW's I can see this, but when I was looking at my bay to see if I needed that breather hose, I found it interesting to see where the factory snorkel-looking thing terminates, that there's no opening to the outside. It is blocked (not sealed) buy grill shrouding.
> 
> Plus the TT hood "clamshells" over this area quite a bit. You're not getting the same ram-air effect that the intake may offer w/the VW design.
> 
> I have faith in the APR products (heck I ordered one) so I'm not stating this to shoot down anything. Just pointing out it is a little different. Would this affect the engineering data below or not?


 The TT scoops air lower down in the grill. It's not 100% identical to the GTI, however the new graph below was recorded on an Audi TT with the new TSI Valvelift engine. It's a huge improvement towards simplifying the entire system.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Sure, well, let's just discuss the carbonio intake design first.
> 
> *Carbonio*
> Air enters the intake plenum through the leading edge of the hood via the air intake ducting. Air fills the plenum, travels through the filter, and goes on it's way to the turbocharger. It's a straight shot and air comes from outside of the hot engine bay.
> ...


Arin, thx for taking the time to explain...I certainly get it. 

For me, I just want the *Carbonio *kit in the TT-RS engine bay to compliment the OEM carbon for those of us who optioned the speed limiter de-restrictor. 

I see the *Carbonio *as a *'trophy' *girlfriend...if it happens to offer other *'benefits' *then great and happy days...! 

I want it for the looks like I would want a *'trophy' *girlfriend for her looks...yep am shallow...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Well we have a trophy in development for you now with a large filter and matching TT RS Carbon Fiber pattern!


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

Is this part a fit for TTS as well, or should I be looking at the Forge twintake design?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

OrangeA4 said:


> Is this part a fit for TTS as well, or should I be looking at the Forge twintake design?


 This one is not for the TTS unfortunately. The VWR system may fit, but we have not tested it.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Sure, well, let's just discuss the carbonio intake design first.
> 
> *Carbonio*
> Air enters the intake plenum through the leading edge of the hood via the air intake ducting. Air fills the plenum, travels through the filter, and goes on it's way to the turbocharger. It's a straight shot and air comes from outside of the hot engine bay.
> ...


 Hey Arin, thanks for the details and the link. After reviewing the data, I don't think it can be trusted without further clarification. Specifically, I'm a bit confused by that student's measurements / presentation. For example, he says the following data is for "2nd gear 6000 RPM": 










But what does "2nd gear 6000 RPM" mean for data that is taken over a 1.5 second interval? When accelerating while floored in 2nd gear at 6000 RPM, your RPM will change substantially over a 1.5 second interval. Or is he left-foot-braking while holding the car floored at 6000 RPM in 2nd gear steady-state? Who knows, but if it's not carefully well-controlled or explained, how can you trust the comparison data. 

Things get even more suspicious with the "3rd gear 30 mph accel to 80 mph shift at 6000 rpm" data: 










What does "30 mph accel to 80 mph shift at 6000 rpm" even mean?! He's showing about 2.5 seconds worth of data, which is far less time than it takes to accelerate from 30-80 mph. But then he says "at 6000 rpm". Well, he's also accelerate right past 6000 RPM more quickly than just 2.5 seconds. To further confuse things, the air velocity data seems to start from some lower number, and then within less than half a second jump up to the approximately steady-state value for the ~2.5 seconds of data acquisition. Again, what does this data represent? Is he left-foot-braking in 3rd gear at 6000 rpm? If so, what the heck does the "30 mph accel to 80 mph shift" have to do with anything? 

The explanation and numbers make no sense... yet everyone seems to say the data is so great.  

He should have validated his setup by taking airflow and pressure drop data in various scenarios (idle, low-load vs. RPM, high-load vs. RPM, etc.) to prove his setup was actually functioning correctly. For all we know, he wasn't correctly measuring air speed or pressure, since there's no data to back it up. 

If we assume for a minute that the pressure drop data is valid (and that the student just couldn't explain the experimental setup clearly), then yes, the stock Mk6 airbox is massively restrictive given the ~8 psi drop at high air speeds. 


But if you want to loan me a TT-RS APR Carbonio intake, I would be happy to actually take this data more professionally and report back with some thorough analysis.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I guess nobody carefully read through his data in that other thread. :\

Regardless of the inconsistencies in the labeling of the data, if the OEM airbox really has an ~8 psi pressure drop while the APR Carbonio is ~0 psi (measured at the same point), then I believe that the gains being advertised are possible.

Hey Arin, when do you think the TT-RS intakes will become available? I'm very interested in repeating this testing.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a 2011 2.0 TFSI base TT. Trying to install the Carbonio intake...

How the do you remove the bottom half of the air box? 

See circled areas in picture:


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

boarderjcj said:


> I have a 2011 2.0 TFSI base TT. Trying to install the Carbonio intake...
> 
> How the do you remove the bottom half of the air box?
> 
> See circled areas in picture:


I think you just pull up. That's how it was on the TTS and 3.2.


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

Here's my picture of the Carbonio install...









Thanks alot Carbonio for not making the Stage 2 piping to prevent this from happening! D!cks


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

I had to go to the auto parts store and buy a 3" diameter exhaust pipe and cut the ring out of it to prevent the flimsy OEM pipe from collapsing. I emailed Carbonio about this and they didn't give a sh!t about engineering their product for the TT to prevent this. I told them they could easily alter the Stage 2 piping that are used on other VW/Audi models by just removing the hose port (for the hose connections the TT does NOT have) and extending the piping a little more. They said "we have no plans to make a stage 2 pipe for the TT"


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

I wish I would have known at the time that A.W.E. sells a carbon intake for our cars that has the piping all the way back to the turbo. It's actually about $20 cheaper than the Carbonio stage 1 and stage 2 combined (if Carbonio made a stage 2 for our cars that is)


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

myquitacre said:


> I wish I would have known at the time that A.W.E. sells a carbon intake for our cars that has the piping all the way back to the turbo. It's actually about $20 cheaper than the Carbonio stage 1 and stage 2 combined (if Carbonio made a stage 2 for our cars that is)


I don't know about that. The AWE kit is $479.95 plus shipping as of today. I picked my Carbonio up for $130 less than that with all the necessities.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I am not sure abouit the numbers that were quoted by the tester. I know that there are potential gains to be had over the stock intake because I was tinkering with some ideas i had about changing the intake and the last time i had my car dynoed i opend up the lid on the intake area just before it goes into the filter box. By popping that little lid the car gained 8 hp over the previous dyno pull. 
The stock TT RS intake is twisted and gets most of its air from in the engine bay rather than the outside cooler air. It was sugggested that the reason there is the large opening on the intake from the front of the car leading to thet engine bay was to assist in cooling , then the air is sucked back in through the opening under the airbox and used again(but it is a much higher temp)
I can see where a more direct flow with less air loss tothe engine and less hot air brought back in could definitley benefit a turbo engine like the tt rs. How much of a benefit I am not sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

myquitacre said:


> Thanks alot Carbonio for not making the Stage 2 piping to prevent this from happening! D!cks


What???? Bit harsh?

Do you have any idea how much it cost to make a carbon fiber intake system?

It's not like fabrication. You don't just make a part and it cost what it cost to make the part... you need to invest thousands of dollars into tooling. Tooling is used to then create the molds for creating the intake system. It's a lengthy process, and its expensive. 

The back pipe is mainly for ascetics. It looks good. It does a little more, but it's mainly for looks. The market simply Is not there to justify making the part. I know this by the number of TT brackets we've sold.

*[EDIT / UPDATE]*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...he-Audi-TT&p=81530879&viewfull=1#post81530879

As boarderjcj just pointed out, you need to install the hard OEM plastic piece to prevent the tube from crushing.


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

I understand it costs them money to make a new mold, but if they're not going to make the back pipe, why would they sell the stage 1 intake box if its going to cause the OEM tube to buckle?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

myquitacre said:


> I understand it costs them money to make a new mold, but if they're not going to make the back pipe, why would they sell the stage 1 intake box if its going to cause the OEM tube to buckle?


Our test cars had no problem with the tube buckling. Perhaps the clamp was tightened too much, crushing the OEM hose? Try backing off the clamp a little.


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

oh well that would male sense, except there is no hose clamp attached in this pic. It buckled as soon as I put the silicone coupler on over it:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Strange. I don't know!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Maybe check diameters of the intake pipe and silicone coupler to see if perhaps the wrong part was shipped? Or maybe there are variances on the intake pipe?


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Do you have any idea how much it cost to make a carbon fiber intake system?
> 
> The back pipe is mainly for ascetics. It looks good. It does a little more, but it's mainly for looks. The market simply Is not there to justify making the part. I know this by the number of TT brackets we've sold.


Does the pipe have to be carbon fiber? It sounds like it doesn't. So, why not sell a high quality non-CF pipe that is both aesthetically pleasing and won't buckle? Seems like a win/win to me, am I missing something???


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Injection molded plastic is also expensive. 

The CF did not buckle either.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

Does the stage 2 pipe work on the TT? Last time I called in I was told "it should" but it was being verified.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Jman5000 said:


> Does the stage 2 pipe work on the TT? Last time I called in I was told "it should" but it was being verified.


I'll ask the shop if they can fit it to the new TT one of our employes just purchased. He hasn't modified it yet (insane, right?). :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Actually never mind, it shouldn't fit. Reason being the back pip was made for a car with a mass air flow sensor housing to be between the rear pipe and the front air box. Since the TT valve lift engine does not have this part, it will not line up and will not fit correctly.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

Thanks for confirming. While we're at it (and my local dealer couldn't get the answer) can a Golf R downpipe work on my car?

'10 TT (NOT S or RS) Quattro, TFSI.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Jman5000 said:


> Thanks for confirming. While we're at it (and my local dealer couldn't get the answer) can a Golf R downpipe work on my car?
> 
> '10 TT (NOT S or RS) Quattro, TFSI.


The Golf R DP is what we use on all of the quattro 2.0T vehicles.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

qtroCUB said:


> I think you just pull up. That's how it was on the TTS and 3.2.


Yup, turns out that the rubber mounts are just super stiff and require a firm hard pull. As hard as you pull, no one should break anything.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

myquitacre said:


> oh well that would male sense, except there is no hose clamp attached in this pic. It buckled as soon as I put the silicone coupler on over it:


I had a bit of a "duh" moment when I was installing my intake. You need to unscrew this bit from your stock air box. It is the piece which connects the airbox to the air hose which leads into the engine. It has two screws, unscrew it and stuff the silicon hose on one end and stuff the other right back where it was all along (use the stock spring clamp to hold it in).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

boarderjcj said:


> I had a bit of a "duh" moment when I was installing my intake. You need to unscrew this bit from your stock air box. It is the piece which connects the airbox to the air hose which leads into the engine. It has two screws, unscrew it and stuff the silicon hose on one end and stuff the other right back where it was all along (use the stock spring clamp to hold it in).


Duh moment for sure as I too forgot about that! This must be the part he was missing and the reason why the hose buckled. This is basically the connection between the two tubes. On the older TT engine, it also had a MAF sensor in the tube, but the new TT engine did away with that sensor. This piece is hard plastic. It fits into the soft back tube and clamps down and should be uncrushable. The silicon hoses then connects between this part and the carbonio intake.


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

When the intake comes to TT RS?


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Arin?


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Where is the MAF on 2011+ the Audi TT?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Audi RS3 said:


> When the intake comes to TT RS?


I heard it was cancelled because it didn't actually produce any gains.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

I an in the middle of installing the intake on my 2014 TT and I am at the stage where the oem box should come out per the instructions, but I seem to still be attached by some funky fastener that I can't seem to massage into releasing on the right side. I've circled it in red. Any advice on how to detach this?










Edit: never mind...I am just a wuss and just needed to yank on it harder.


----------

